# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Roseaca

## Tralala

http://www.huidinfo.nl/rosacea1.htm

Wie heeft dit,en nog belangrijker..wie heeft dit gehad en heeft goede tips om er vanaf te komen?
Ik heb sinds deze winter roseaca ontwikkeld..ik heb nu metradizol creme die ik 2x per dag smeer en smeer m'n gezicht heel goed in met zonnebrandcreme wat op zich goed werkt.Maar weg gaat het nog steeds niet..

----------


## winso

Heb hier al vanaf 1994 last van op mijn neus. De huisarts had me creme voorgeschreven maar dit hielp niet. De huidarts stelde voor om de huid af te schrapen maar ik durfde niet omdat ik bang was dat de huid zou verkleuren. Uiteindelijk kreeg ik Tetracycline voorgeschreven. Bij mij helpt het een tijdje maar dan begint de ellende weer opnieuw. Ik gebruik nog steeds tetracycline kuur van 3 maanden, soms 2 keer per jaar. Het lastige van dit middel is dat je niet in de zon mag.

----------


## Tralala

Thx ik heb die tip eerder gehoord! dat is inderdaad lastig..ik moet zeggen ik behandel mijn roseaca nu iedere dag 2x per dag met appelazijn en smeer er dan s"ochtends voordat ik naar buiten ga zonnebrandcreme op met uv/uva filter etc. met een hoge factor.En s"avonds doe ik er na het douchen en behandelen me appelazijn wat zinkzalf op.Zo kan ik gewoon in de zon en de pustels zijn weg getrokken het is nu alleen nog rood zeg maar.Verder weg krijg ik het helaas nog niet en ik hoop ook niet dat het erger gaat worden in de winter.

----------


## merel2

Ik heb al meer dan 22 jaar rosacea . Het heeft heel erg veel met hormonen te maken . Ik zelf heb het dan ook gekregen tijdens een zwangerschap. Wie een erge rosacea heeft raakt het echt niet snel kwijt. Rosacea gaat en het komt . 
Heb vaak gedacht na 2 jaar geen last te hebben gehad , ik ben er af . Nee hoor het komt steeds weer terug. Ik had het met erge ontstekinmgen erbij . 
Rosacea is een chronische huidziekte en een vervelende huidziekte voor dames !!!
Want we willen zo graag er goed uit zien of niet dames? 
In de overgang komt het weer heel erg tevoorschijn . Vlakvoor menstruatie zie je ook vaak wat meer plekken / bultjes of ontstekingen.
Heb zelf al een histamine beprekt dieet voor gevolgd , want histamine kan ook iets met huidklachten te maken hebben . Ik neem nu wel minder histamine maar heb niet echt het gevoel dat het wat helpt . 
Ook kan ik wel zeggen na 22 jaar , wat heb ik veel er voor gekocht aan creme en zalfjes. Het was weggegooid geld. Heb van alle soorten dieten gedaan , veel voeding laten staan.
Cranberry capsules geslikt en cranberrysap gedronken. Want de dermatoloog kwam er achter dat het iets met mijn maag/darm bacterie te maken kon hebben helicobacter pylori en daar was cranberry weer goed voor. 
Koffie laten staan , geen chocolade , geen citrusvruchten, geen varkensvlees, geen scherpe kruiden enz
Zo af en toe een zonnebank kuurtje hielp mij nog weleens . In de zon hielp ook goed maar tijdens een antibiotica kuur mag je niet in de zon.
Rosacea kan zomaar weer heel erg de kop op steken na een paar jaar niet hebben gehad.

Groeten Merel

----------


## merel2

Ik slik nu al een tijdje extra vitamine B en ook apart vitamine B5 en B8 . Mijn huidklachten gaan nu erg snel weer weg. Heb een bloedonderozek aangevraagd en daar kwam een erge tekort uit van B5 !!! B3 was laag en B8 heb ik geen uitslag van gekregen en ben er wel op geprikt . Dus ik slik deze 3 vitaminen even een maand of 3 bij. Hiernaast nog vitamine B complex.
Heb het gevoel dat het wel helpt.
Ik denk zelf dat ik een tekort heb vanwege een lange antibiotica gebruik.
Maar bij erge huidklachten en dan ontstekingen (dermatitis) zou je kunnen vragen om een vitamine onderzoek . B8 heeft als klacht bij een tekort :huidontstekingen.
Ook de B5 heeft als klacht bij een tekort :huidproblemen.
Vitamine B helpt goed bij dit soort klachten.
Zou niet zelf zomaar gaan slikken maar eerst even vragen naar een onderzoek!!!

Groeten Merel

----------


## Tralala

Hoi Merel,dat is interesant om te lezen zeg! dat zou bij mij ook best goed zo kunnen zijn want ik heb al een aantal jaar darmproblemen en moet daarbij ook een streng dieet volgen.
Ik gebruik nu trouwens alleen nog maar zinkzalf iedere ochtend en avond en m'n huid is momenteel mooi rustig.

----------


## jetske

Ik heb ook al jarenlang een licht vorm van Rosacea. Verschillende antibiotica van de huisarts geprobeerd maar zonder resultaat.
De laatste jaren gebruik ik de creamen van Eucerin. Er zijn verschillende producten. Reiniger, dag en nachtcreme. Dit merk is zeer goed voor de gevoelige huid. Overdag gebruik ik de Anti-Redness. Een prettige creme die meteen de roodheid een stuk verminderd en mijn huid is een stuk rustiger geworden. Ik ben er erg tevreden over.
http://www.eucerin.com/nl/homepage/?...FcGGDgodcDS61Q

----------

